# you bet..... not a bad weekend up north



## stevehunter11 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks like you got into some big ones.


----------



## stevehunter11 (Mar 29, 2007)

caught alot of fish.. all the big ones were realesed


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

nice lookin fish!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice fish,they look pretty green,"north of the border walleyes?"


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Here is a few more pics from the weekend...


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

not bad? id say that was pretty good.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Those are some big walleyes!!


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

OK...now lets here about the "Hog" that wouldn't come up the hole.



Cody told me about it.

Somebody is going to loose some sleep over that for a while I bet.

Those Chubbys and them new jigs worked out well didn't they?

PS: Watch out for them Canadian Bar Maids...Eh!

LOL!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

By looking at the background I know EXACTLY!!! where you were!! :beer: 
Any bets????


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

North of Fargo, then a bit North of the 38th parallel, then take a sharp left.

Been there, done that.


----------



## stevehunter11 (Mar 29, 2007)

ya so that one that got away... the hell with that fish... wheres the gaff when you need one...

So we pull this monster up to the whole after fighting him for at least 5min. we get his head up to the whole and it just will not come up... so i get down to look and he is snaged on his front finn. So the fish's head couldnt get a start up to grab it... so i tear off my jacket hoodie shirts and drop the bibs.. throught my arms down the whole... my face was just soaked and after about 60seconds in the cold water i was done. So my buddie takes all his stuff off and does the same thing, even grabs the ice scooper to help.. doesnt work, tried to snag it with another hook nothing... after 10min of having this fish pinned against the bottom of the ice, we decided to give it some slack and let it run... so we did and it came unhooked.... bout 30seconds later a buddie came from about 2 miles across the ice. we told him what happen, we kept his gaff for the remainder of the day... of course we never needed it tho...

for refrence look at the last pic posted... think it went and bit his line!


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

A gallant effort, I know your pain. Can't say you didn't try what you could to get her to point up...Brrr..man I know that was cold.

She will be there waiting for ya, even bigger next time.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Yea it couldve been the one in the last pic. That was after I talked to you and we wernt to far away. I believe if you look close it has a fresh hook mark in its lip too.. Naw im just joking.

But the one in the last pic went 29 3/4in right at 12lb with 18in girth. True dandy also. Hopefully the 14 1/2 (2nd to the bottom) is goin to be hungry in a couple weeks again. Maybe even alittle heavier!

The gaff is always a must up there. Never know whats gonna pop its head up the hole!


----------

